# MonStar's Journal: P/RR/S For Life!!



## M.J.H. (Jun 21, 2005)

This is my 50th journal here at IM!  

Obviously thats not something to brag about but this journal I'm honestly going to keep for a long time. My girlfriend is already going to kill me for starting another journal after NHE, but oh well. I have a binge problem and anyone knows that a low-carb diet for someone with an eating problem isn't a good idea. 

This journal is *here to stay*. So if you guys don't have anything positive to say please please keep it out of my journal (or PM me with it). I don't want my journal filled up with a bunch of stupid posts like "omg another journal?" etc. 

I'm going to eat a clean diet and train P/RR/S style. My split is going to be:

1. Chest 
2. Back
3. Rest
4. Shoulders
5. Arms
6. Rest 

And I'm going to do some light cardio and abs on my rest days, and possibly some calves.


----------



## Du (Jun 21, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> like "omg another journal?" etc.


 
OMG, another journal?





 PRRS is nice, good luck with it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 21, 2005)

You don't want your journal filled up with crap?  I don't want the entire online journal forum filled up with your worthless journals.  You have serious problems, and I think its gotten to a point where it frustrates me more than it frustrates you.

Please stop with this nonsense.  Please...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 21, 2005)

Maybe Rob can start another forum just for Monstar's journals.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't think you have a binge problem.  I think you have a mental problem.  You must be brain damaged or something.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 21, 2005)

monstar, seriously..im not going to be an asshole here but choose a routine workout and stick with it. Make a journal and stick with that. If you want to change your routine workout, go ahead but USE YOUR OLD JOURNAL to make the changes. Just let us know that you are making a change. You dont need to create a new journal every single time.

By looking at your pictures, i find it very hard to believe that you have a binge problem and possibly a mental problem. You look fine, just stick with a program for 8-12 weeks and then change it. Changing something every week isn't going to work and you will never grow.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah, I agree. You don't need to make a new journal every single time you want to change a routine and/or diet. Just don't title a journal with a specific routine or diet; just make it something simple like "MonStar's Journal" and make changes from there. Making a new journal all the time isn't a magical "new special beginning." I'm not trying to bitch at you here, I'm trying to help, but at the same time I don't really understand why you're so inconsistent with your routine and diet.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 22, 2005)

*du:* Thanks for the support bro, appreciate it. 

*soxmuscle:* If it frustrates you then stop posting in my journal. Its not that big of a deal. No one is asking you to read and post in my journal, just ignore them, bro. 

*CaptainDeadlift:* That's not necessary. 

*Patrick:* Actually, trust me bro, its a binge problem. If you ever do any reading about BED (Binge Eating Disorder) I have almost every symptom listed. Unfortunately its much much harder than you guys realize to overcome. BED combined with a little OCD and there you have it. The changing programs doesn't matter---I go to the gym and workout hard no matter what journal I'm doing. I start new journals when I binge, bottom line. 

*shiznit:* Actually bro not trying to be a dick but I'm constantly growing. I always set new PR's, notice new changes in the mirror, etc. It's almost amazing when I think back to what I have done since I was 12-13 years old. I have eaten clean, then binged, eaten clean, then binged, etc. I mean that cycle has repeated itself for me for years. It has never gone away. And at the same time I see guys on here and in the gym struggling to make any kind of substantial progress. So I'm thinking the constant over influx of calories may help with hypertrophy, strength, etc. 

*Seanp:* Thanks for stopping by bro, and actually being somewhat supportive. Okay let me try and clarify a few things. My training never changes that much. Whether I'm doing NHE or P/RR/S or whatever, its all basically the same exercises, just throwing around the rep schemes, volume, etc. And regardless, something I'm doing in the gym is working because I have zero complaints about my physique. I complain about my bodyfat % (because of binges) and how I feel during a binge and a few days after (like total sh*t). So becaused I'm always starting new journals it may appear that I'm constantly changing things up, but in reality its just an OCD fix after I binge.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 22, 2005)

> Patrick: Actually, trust me bro, its a binge problem. If you ever do any reading about BED (Binge Eating Disorder) I have almost every symptom listed. Unfortunately its much much harder than you guys realize to overcome. BED combined with a little OCD and there you have it. The changing programs doesn't matter---I go to the gym and workout hard no matter what journal I'm doing. I start new journals when I binge, bottom line.



Yes, I understand you have a binging disorder.  I know what it is.  I understand that you are OCD (a little??  You are full blowen buddy!).  But I don't understand why you are so annyoning with your journal starting.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> But I don't understand why you are so annyoning with your journal starting.



It's the OCD.  Read up on it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 22, 2005)

Alright Monstar, i understand now. I took psychology class and i'm familiar with the term OCD. Lots of people have that disorder and it's a pattern that keeps repeating over and over. If you really do have an OCD, have you ever thought about talking to a psychologist for therapy?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

Good luck here Mike. 

I have a question for you regarding getting past sticking point in bench. I'm having trouble with my bench at the bottom of the movement. I unrack fine, feel great, go down and pause and the weight feels like a TON. What do you recommend for improving the bottom of the Bench? Thanks.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 22, 2005)

*Patrick:* I'm thinking its just the OCD bro, trust me, my goal isn't to sit around and annoy everyone. 

*CaptainDeadlift:* Agreed, thanks for the post.

*shiznit:* I have considered it bro, and in the past I have seen my psychology professor about the situation. But all it really comes down to is me breaking the habit. I mean nothing anyone else says is going to change my binge eating habit, etc. 

*Rocco:* First off, thanks for the support bro.  

Okay, now to respond to your question. The first 4-6" off your chest is a weakpoint for a lot of people. For the longest time it was a weakpoint in my bench, but then my weakpoint moved to my lockout where it stayed. Your lats play a big part in exploding right off your chest as you probably know, so I would focus a bit more on them. Bentover rows especially since they're in the same plane as you're benching. 

Next, what really really helped out my strength off my chest is suspended benching. In the power rack, I would set the pins so the bar was either touching or 1-2" off my chest. Also known as bottom position benching. So you start the lift from the bottom position. Make sure you warm-up properly for this exercise, though. I used this exercise as my ME (max-effort) lift constantly back when I was training on Westside. I would also start doing some more front delt assistance work, which should help out as well. 

I don't know if you're doing any speed work, but if you are, keep it up. Bar speed is crucial in exploding off your chest my friend. I never believed in speed work until Westside and started doing 8-10 sets of 2-3 with 50-60% of my 1RM. Everything said and done though, I think suspended bench is the #1 thing that helped my strength right off my chest. And maybe even try some paused bench as well (pause 3-5 seconds with bar touching your chest at the bottom of each rep). And also maybe do some negatives so you can get used to how the heavy weight feels. I know in the past when I have done lockouts and what not with 405-455 lbs.---when I went to max out with 350-360 it was cake. 

Maybe check out some of my old Westside journals (God knows I have enough of them, lol). Good luck Rocco!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 22, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *soxmuscle:* If it frustrates you then stop posting in my journal. Its not that big of a deal. No one is asking you to read and post in my journal, just ignore them, bro.


It's hard to ignore your journals when daily there are three of them on the first page.  You have been at this problem for two years now and you have fixed nothing.  Keep up with your P/P/P type training, absolutely horrible dieting, and occassional steroid cycles but for the love of god, just keep the nonsense in one f'in journal.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 22, 2005)

*soxmuscle:* Okay bro, I'm going to make this very easy for you. Since I have absolutely zero interest in what you have to say because its never positive---go your User CP in the bottom of the left column, there's a Miscellanous tab. Click on ignore list, and please add my name to the list. I'll do the same for you. That way you won't have to worry about reading my journals or posts. Thanks.

You're 17 years old, please keep your comments to yourself.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 22, 2005)

calm down soxmuscle, we've already told him this. Just ignore his journals like he said.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 22, 2005)

I figured you'd say that.  Afterall, that is how you go about every other problem.  If you binge, you start a new journal; if I piss you off, you use the ignore button.  Typical...


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 22, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> It's hard to ignore your journals when daily there are three of them on the first page.  You have been at this problem for two years now and you have fixed nothing.  Keep up with your P/P/P type training, absolutely horrible dieting, and occassional steroid cycles but for the love of god, just keep the nonsense in one f'in journal.




So do you read every thread that is posted in the forum?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 22, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> calm down soxmuscle, we've already told him this. Just ignore his journals like he said.


If I am coming off hostile in anyway, I apologize.  As you know, this has been an on-going problem that the kid has ignored for two years now.  I, along with many others I'd hope, want him to be his best, because he's got alot of potential in the sport.  However, with the way he's going, he'll never be his best or even half that.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 22, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> So do you read every thread that is posted in the forum?


Not every journal, but most.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 22, 2005)

*shiznit:* Agreed, I'm not sure why people continually post negative comments in my journals. It's never changed anything, and it never will. 

*soxmuscle:* Once again, I do not have any interest at all in what you have to say so please keep it to yourself. I never asked a pissed off 17-year old to read all my journals and tell me about what a failure I am. So like I said, add me to your ignore list and stop bothering me. I don't sit around in your journal telling you how weak and small and skinny you are. 




> As you know, this has been an on-going problem that the kid has ignored for two years now. I, along with many others I'd hope, want him to be his best, because he's got alot of potential in the sport. However, with the way he's going, he'll never be his best or even half that.


Okay first of all, you're 17 so don't be calling me a kid. Second of all, why do you care if I have any kind of problem at all? I am a name on a message board to you stop involving yourself with me. A lot of potential in what sport? I don't compete, I'm not going to compete, I have no interest in "this sport." 

*IainDaniel:* Of course he doesn't. But he's the first to read all of my new journals and pester me to death, lol.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Rocco:* First off, thanks for the support bro.
> 
> Okay, now to respond to your question. The first 4-6" off your chest is a weakpoint for a lot of people. For the longest time it was a weakpoint in my bench, but then my weakpoint moved to my lockout where it stayed. Your lats play a big part in exploding right off your chest as you probably know, so I would focus a bit more on them. Bentover rows especially since they're in the same plane as you're benching.
> 
> ...


That's some good advice, thanks Mike  Considering I don't have a spotter, do you think the Heavy Negs could be done on a Smith?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 22, 2005)

*Rocco:* I would just stick to suspended bench, speed bench, etc. Smith-machine benching in my opinion doesn't transfer over to free-weight benching at all. Good luck dude.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 22, 2005)

*P/RR/S Cycle 1 | Power Week*
Wednesday; 6-22-2005​
*Chest*

*Flat DB Presses:*

120's x 6
120's x 5
120's x 6

Pretty good sets here today, my strength was a little down for some reason. Rotator cuffs were giving me a little pain, nothing too bad, though. Next power cycle I'm hoping for some more strength all around. 

*Decline BB Presses:*

275 x 6
295 x 4
295 x 4

*Flat DB Flyes:*

60's x 7
70's x 5
70's x 5 

Declines and flat flyes were pretty good, hit my chest pretty damn hard. No complaints. Workout lasted around 30-40 minutes today. Took fairly long rest periods. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk, 25mg ephedrine, 25mcg T3 
*During Workout:* 20 oz. Gatorade + 5g creatine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk
*Meal 1:* 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
*Meal 2:*

Sleep: 7.5 hours.

Weight: 217 lbs. Up a little from yesterday. But nothing too bad, whatever.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 22, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *soxmuscle:* Once again, I do not have any interest at all in what you have to say so please keep it to yourself. I never asked a pissed off 17-year old to read all my journals and tell me about what a failure I am. So like I said, add me to your ignore list and stop bothering me. I don't sit around in your journal telling you how weak and small and skinny you are.


 
I don't sit around in your journal telling you how weak, small, and skinny you are either.  Your a big dude, your as strong as an ox.  This has nothing to do with your training.

By the way, I will not ignore you.  Thats just rediculous.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 22, 2005)

*soxmuscle:* Do us both a favor and keep your comments to yourself, thanks.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 22, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Okay first of all, you're 17 so don't be calling me a kid. Second of all, why do you care if I have any kind of problem at all? I am a name on a message board to you stop involving yourself with me. A lot of potential in what sport? I don't compete, I'm not going to compete, I have no interest in "this sport."


I missed this part because you edited your post but I'll keep my comments to myself.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 22, 2005)

okay, I understand that your OCD leads you to start new journals...blah blah.

In all honesty though.  Everyone here gives you support and shit when you binge and start another stupid journal but has anyone ever told you that your binging may be directly related to the fact that your diet is absolute fucking shit?  I mean, it is horrible.  Not even close to being healthy.  maybe if it were more balanced, planned out and healthier you wouldn't find yourself binging and eating shit or craving things. I mean, your diet really sucks and the entire time you have been a member here you have never changed it.  Rather you make excuses everytime.  If you ask me your effort to better yourself and help the situation is pretty lame.  You sound like one of my clients.  It is always something else.  The problem is right in front of you.  Whether you do something about it or not is up to you.  But don't act like a moron when you keep falling into the same traps day after day, week after week.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 22, 2005)

monstar, i suggest you download BFFM by tom venuto. I think your diet is shaky like pfunk is saying and that ebook will really help you out. If you dont want to pay for it, download it off limewire if you have that program.

Just eat steak, chicken, tuna, veggies, fruits, vitamin, protein shakes, EFA's, and other healthy foods and you probably wont have a binging problem. Just give it a try.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 22, 2005)

*soxmuscle:* Thanks for keeping your comments to yourself. 

*Patrick:* I definitely agree that to a certain extent its all a matter of willpower. I mean obviously everything comes down to that. But I honestly don't think that my diet is all that bad for the most part. Shakes, lots of sandwiches (because of my schedule), cottage cheese, chicken, turkey, tuna, peaunut butter, etc. 

*shiznit:* If you have a copy of it bro maybe you could copy and paste it into a PM---I would be really interested in reading it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 22, 2005)

*shiznit:* I PM'ed you bro, so I think it should be fine if you e-mail it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 22, 2005)

i emailed it to you monstar, good luck.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 22, 2005)

*shiznit:* Thanks bro, I appreciate it bud! I'll let you know what I think about it.


----------



## LauraMarie (Jun 22, 2005)

Good Luck with this journal sweetie.  I'll be supporting you and trying to help you out.


----------



## LauraMarie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'll be following along with you every step of the way


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 22, 2005)

Laura -- lets see some pictures of ya, girl.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 22, 2005)

The point of the suspended bench is to train you to be able to explode. Everytime someone benches a heavy weight, they slow the rep down because they're afraid to lose control of the bar. That's fair enough. It's probably everyone's nightmare to drop a heavy bench and have the bar go plowing through their chest. Suspended bench, while allowing you to train the weak spot primarily, also helps get past mental blocks. You can lose the bar if you want and all you're going to do is make a lot of noise at the gym.

To complement suspended bench, do bentover rows with an overhand grip and your bench-width grip. Keep your shoulders pulled back and shrugged in as if you were using bench form and your lats will get stronger on the bench. I don't know or care if that approach will do much to "optimize hypertrophy" but then, if you're doing a suspended bench, then "optimal hypertrophy" probably isn't your goal anyways.

Anywho, starting numerous journals is MonStar's summer ritual. Either learn to deal with it or ignore him. Either way, isn't your problem of not wanting to see 3 journals every week solved?

Pretty sweet Mike, 37 posts and only 2 or 3 were journal related.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 22, 2005)

Saturday Fever's back?  wow.  good to hear from you again.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 23, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> The point of the suspended bench is to train you to be able to explode. Everytime someone benches a heavy weight, they slow the rep down because they're afraid to lose control of the bar. That's fair enough. It's probably everyone's nightmare to drop a heavy bench and have the bar go plowing through their chest. Suspended bench, while allowing you to train the weak spot primarily, also helps get past mental blocks. You can lose the bar if you want and all you're going to do is make a lot of noise at the gym.
> 
> To complement suspended bench, do bentover rows with an overhand grip and your bench-width grip. Keep your shoulders pulled back and shrugged in as if you were using bench form and your lats will get stronger on the bench. I don't know or care if that approach will do much to "optimize hypertrophy" but then, if you're doing a suspended bench, then "optimal hypertrophy" probably isn't your goal anyways.
> 
> ...


Hey there Saturday, nice to see you back. Thanks for the info here  I'm adding other exercises in at certain times for hypertrophy, but otherwise I'm trying Westside again


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 23, 2005)

*Laura:* Hey there, lol, you sound like you're talking to one of your clients at L.A. Weight-Loss. Thanks for the support, make sure I stick to my diet! We need to stay away from Chinese buffets, lol. 

*soxmuscle:* For the 10th time now, I don't want to see your name in my journal. I don't feel like having to PM Rob about this because for some reason when politely asked you can't take a hint. I have ZERO interest in what you have to say, I don't care for you personally, and I don't post in your journal. So please offer me the same respect and keep your name out of my journal. My girlfriend isn't the type to to post any pictures, so don't bother asking again. 

*SF:* Thanks for stopping by dude, appreciate it. You can offer much better insight when it comes to helping Rocco's bench right off his chest. Funny you say that about me starting journals a lot during the summer, I'll have to agree with you there bro. For some reason every summer I go through this same cycle I don't really know why, either. As you know I'm giving P/RR/S a whirl, and even though I don't think you're a huge fan, feel free to post comments/suggestions about my workouts. Of course---staying within the realm of the P/RR/S guidelines. 

*Rocco:* Westside was a fabulous program. Good luck with it, man.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 23, 2005)

*P/RR/S Cycle 1 | Power Week*
Thursday; 6-23-2005​
*Back*

*T-Bar Rows:*

315 x 7
360 x 5
*385 x 3!*

Nice PR here today! These are ghetto t-bar rows on one side of a barbell. This isn't a full-blown PR because I have rowed 405 in the past but in the past few months my strength has plummetted. 385 by the way is seven 45's and a quarter plate.  

*CG Cable Pulldowns:*

245 x 6
260 x 5 
*275 x 3!*

I am 15 lbs. away from using the entire stack here on cable pulldowns. I really impressed myself today with 275 for a triple. I've never gone over 260 in the past on this Nautilus machine. 

*Crossbench DB Pullovers:*

105 x 6
105 x 5

Nice using a 105 lbs. DB here for pullovers. Really stretched the hell out of my lats and serratus, completely. Got a few funny looks in the gym for going so heavy on pullovers, lol. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk, 25mcg T3
*During Workout:* 20 oz. Gatorade + 5g creatine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk
*Meal 1:* 1% cottage cheese + yogurt
*Meal 2:* tuna + crackers
*Meal 3:* whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 4:* tuna & cheese wrap
*Meal 5:* chili + beans 
*Meal 6:* peanut butter 
*Meal 7:* 2 scoops weight-gainer + skim milk

My goal honestly is to eat enough to not binge, and focus on calories and protein. Trying to take in a lot of protein.

BTW, yesterday for some reason I can't edit my journal entry. So what I ended up eating the rest of the day was 2 whole-wheat tuna sandwiches, chili & beans, 1/2 a peanut butter sandwich, a weight-gainer shake, and a turkey & cheese wrap. Ended up taking in around 300-310g of protein or so, yesterday. Not too bad at all. 

Sleep: 7 hours.  Had to get up to drive my sister to camp, whatever. Going to shoot for a minimum of 8 hours in the future. 

Weight: 218.5 lbs. Up a few pounds from yesterday, not too big of a deal.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for your support Mike 

Great w/o! And congrats on the PR's. Way to go. Do you have any lower back pain when doing the ghetto style T-Bar Row?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 23, 2005)

*Rocco:* Hey bro, nope I don't have any lower back pain when doing ghetto style t-bar rows. I straddle the bar with a wide stance and just pull the v-bar to my sternum. No problems at all. I feel it a little bit in my lower back after each set but nothing too extreme. You might want to make sure you're arching your back and sitting back as you start off each set. I have seen a few guys do them and they're rounding their back and leaning way too far forward.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 23, 2005)

honest question.  when you t-bar row, are you using a machine or just the barbell.  and if your using just the barbell where do you place your hands as to make it comfortable?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 23, 2005)

*soxmuscle:* When I do my t-bar rows I do them ghetto style since my gym doesn't have a conventional t-bar apparatus. So I take one side of the barbell and put it up against the wall---and straddle a 120 lbs. DB over the empty side of the barbell. On the other side of the barbell I load the 45's. To grab the barbell I wrap a v-bar attachment around the barbell and grip that. The v-bar is usually used for pulldowns, etc. and has a palms-facing grip. I straddle the barbell, and pull the v-bar to my sternum/waist. 

Here is a picture I found of exactly how the exercise looks:


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 23, 2005)

i have tried that before and came away feeling really ackward.  i have a back day today so maybe i'll try a light set of them again, thanks.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 23, 2005)

*soxmuscle:* If I had to guess I would say you're probably rounding your back some and maybe not sitting back enough with your hips. I see guys in the gym trying them all the time and the most common error I see with them is people not arching their back enough. I have a video at home of me doing these, I think it was a PR video actually, and I'll see if maybe I can get it uploaded tonight. I know there used to be a few t-bar videos I had uploaded on IM a while back. Not sure where they are now, though.

I'm at work so I can't view these but here is a lot of my old videos, I'm not sure if they work or not:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/temp/Monstar/


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 23, 2005)

wow monstar, you're incredibly strong. After seeing those videos of you squatting and deadlifting 500+ pounds like it's nothing, i was like   

How old are you and how long have you been lifting for?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 23, 2005)

*shiznit:* Hey bro, thanks for the support. Those videos are extremely old. I have a lot of new ones on my home computer. I have a few of some newer PR's in deadlift, some DB curl PR's (the 70's or 80's I believe), etc. I have been working out since I was 12. Yes I was actually 12, my dad bought a universal machine and some freeweights and I became obsessed. Bought every bodybuilding magazine I could find, etc. A few years later I discovered Bodybuilding.com, then EliteFitness.com, then WannaBeBig.com, and now I'm here at IronMagazine.com. Of course the first 3-4 years like most people I had no idea what I was doing at all. I remember I would train for football in the school gym with the team doing squats, deadlifts, power cleans, etc. And then go home after practice and do my bodybuilding workouts, lol. Talk about severe overtraining.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 23, 2005)

That honestly makes me feel like I'm getting a late start .

 I love how you drop the weight on your deads .


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 23, 2005)

I have all those videos downloaded on my computer already from a long long time ago.  Thats wierd.  Ill have to look over that t-bar row video.  Thanks.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 23, 2005)

ya, you're lucky you have a lot of space to be able to drop the weight like that doing deadlifts. There isn't much room around the area where the squat rack is at my gym because that is the only bar i can use for deads. I can only perform deadlifts until im 1 rep short of failure and then i have place it back on the rack. I cant attempt to go for one more, or do heavier weight because i cannot afford to drop the weight on the floor or otherwise everyone would be looking at me and the trainers would be pissed. (no slamming weights on floor signs on the walls)

By the way, hows the BFFM ebook going if you've read any of it yet?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 23, 2005)

*Seanp:* Haha, everyone starts somewhere right? Don't worry about. For years I had absolutely no idea at all what I was doing. I did everything in superset, giant set, or triset form, lol. Tons of volume, tons of intensity techniques, etc. 

BTW, I always drop the weight on deads, lol. After I complete the rep I'm basically exhausted and thinking, f*ck it, and just letting go, haha. 

*soxmuscle:* No problem, bro.

*shiznit:* I can tell that I do piss people off sometimes, but oh well. I mean when you're pulling up 600+ lbs. you can only put it down so lightly. Thats how I feel about the situation, at least. Even when I'm doing flat DB presses with the 120's I can only put down the DB's so lightly. They usually just flop down no matter what I do.


----------



## LauraMarie (Jun 23, 2005)

Mmmmm, look at you in those workout videos baby!  Your body looks so hot.  Lol, in like the 5th video it looks like you're having sex


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey, thanks for posting that link to your vids again. Your a great person to watch form on.


----------



## LauraMarie (Jun 24, 2005)

Have a good day today sexy!  I'll be calling you later.  Hope you have a great workout today


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 24, 2005)

*Laura:* Haha, those videos are so old. I have a bunch of new ones around here somwhere. T-bar rows look like I'm having sex? I don't know what kind of sex that is, lol. Thanks for the support, hun, but no workout today, just some cardio and abs. My split is:

1. Chest
2. Back
3. Rest (cardio/abs)
4. Shoulders
5. Arms
6. Rest (cardio/abs)



*Rocco:* Hey no problem bro, I might start posting more videos in the near future. I do go some crazy looks at the gym when I do it, but oh well, lol.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 24, 2005)

*P/RR/S Cycle 1 | Power Week*
Friday; 6-24-2005​
*Rest*

*Cardio:*

10 minutes of interval training on the treadmill; alternated 1-minute of walking at 3.5 MPH with 1-minute of 10.5 MPH. 

Completely soaked in sweat after this! 

*Rope Cable Crunches:*

140 x 20
140 x 20

Not too bad here today. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk, 25mcg T3
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk
*Meal 1:* 1% cottage cheese + yogurt
*Meal 2:* peanut butter + crackers
*Meal 3:* chili + beans
*Meal 4:* whole-wheat tuna sandwich
*Meal 5:* whole-wheat tuna sandwich
*Meal 6:* 

Sleep: 6 + 2 hours. Woke up in the middle of my sleep crying, lol, had a horrible nightmare about my brother dying in a car accident. 

Weight: 217 lbs. Little lower, not too bad.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn Mike, your brother is still alive right? I mean he didn't die awhile ago and your just dreaming about it, it was just a totally made up dream correct? Just making sure of that. I hate those dreams!

Nice w/o and look at you tearing up the treadmill


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 24, 2005)

*Rocco:* Hey man, yeah my bro is completely fine just a retarded dream. Really creeped me out because of how real it felt. But anyway, yeah I did tear it up on the treadmill. 10 minutes sounds like nothing, but I am drenched in sweat after those 10 minutes, man. I am thinking about ordering some bromocriptine. I was going to go with Sesathin but I have read about people having decreased libido, I can't be having that!


----------



## LauraMarie (Jun 24, 2005)

I want to see your new workout videos.  Post them!  Yeah, you can't be having a decreased libido, lol.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2005)

LauraMarie said:
			
		

> Mmmmm, look at you in those workout videos baby!  Your body looks so hot.  Lol, in like the 5th video it looks like you're having sex



*gag*


What a lovey dovey journal you have here Mike hahahaha


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 24, 2005)

*Laura:* I will if I get a chance next time I'm home, hun. And no, I don't want decreased libido, either. Damn I'm in the mood to go to the Chinese buffet, I'm absolutely starving! But I'm going to force myself to stick it out with this journal, no matter what. 

*Jake:* I know, right? But I'm a total hopeless romantic so it doesn't bother me. 

BTW, physique pics are looking pretty damn solid, bro.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2005)

If by solid you mean fat, then hell yea hahaha Bulking is great


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 24, 2005)

*Jake:* I meant solid as in, impressive, lol. Bulking is great, I would have to agree with you there dude. I'm very tempted to get back into Westside and start working my legs again. What do you think? Looking back on my old journals I was strong as hell training on Westside---and my triceps exploded while I was on that program, lol.

BTW, your traps are absolutely sick man, great work.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks Mike.  Its up to you, but you were showing great progress on WS and if SF will stay around to help, you cant go wrong.  But you can also be great on what your doing.. just remember to be consistant like you were, and you can accomplish whatever you want.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 24, 2005)

*Jake:* That post is my inspiration bud, thank you. I'm going to jump back on the Westside bandwagon and talk to SF either through PM's or hopefully have him post here in my Westside journal. I'm going to set new strength goes to accomplish in the next year:

Bench- 385 
Squat- 545
Deadlift- 675

Just curious though, Jake, what do you do for your traps?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2005)

Not much really, just BB shrugs.  I mean Im sure farmer walks and power shrugs(first half of a power clean) hit them, but they really arent specific for that.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 24, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Jake:* That post is my inspiration bud, thank you. I'm going to jump back on the Westside bandwagon and talk to SF either through PM's or hopefully have him post here in my Westside journal. I'm going to set new strength goes to accomplish in the next year:
> 
> Bench- 385
> Squat- 545
> Deadlift- 675


 So, does this mean you're going to quit P/RR/S again already?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 24, 2005)

> So, does this mean you're going to quit P/RR/S again already?






*runs and hides*


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 24, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *runs and hides*


 . Well, there's not much anyone can do about it, good luck.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome back to Westside Mike!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 25, 2005)

Going to start the new journal tonight. Trying to think of a name.

Maybe:

MonStar's Journal: Westsssiiidddeee!!! 



or maybe:

MonStar's Final Walk on the Westside


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 25, 2005)

Then you have to give it some thought such as, "Is this really going to be the last time I try Westside?"


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 25, 2005)

start your new journal here. Just delete your old posts and go from here. You're going to piss everybody off big time when they see your new journal.


----------

